

Boston Hacker News Meetup. Sunday 8:30pm, Miracle of Science Bar - ivankirigin

The Boston Hacker News meetup is still on.<p>When: 8:30pm, Sunday Nov. 4th<p>Where: Miracle of Science Bar<p><a href="http://decenturl.com/maps.google/miracle-of-science-bar" rel="nofollow">http://decenturl.com/maps.google/miracle-of-science-bar</a><p>From the Central Square Red-Line subway:
<a href="http://decenturl.com/maps.google/central-sq-to-bar" rel="nofollow">http://decenturl.com/maps.google/central-sq-to-bar</a><p>Top 3 Reasons to Attend The Hacker News Meetup:<p> 
1. Beer.<p>2. Celebrate/mope the result of your YC interview. <p>3. Talk to other Hacker News readers, founders, and hackers.
======
chandrab
Shoot...totally forgot about this. Anyone going to Web innovators this week?

------
sspencer
I will probably go. That bar looks incredibly cool.

------
ardit33
I can't be on this one, but I can on Dec. 1st.

------
jhruska
See you guys there

------
webwright
We are in!

------
sanj
I'm in!

------
jacobolus
hey, we'll be there

